# Arrrgghhhh



## Dancer1482 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi all I have had confirmation I have meeting with  dr sharma  at SEACROFT leeds on Wednesday so nervous any one had dealing with her in past and what u do first meeting?


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Dancer no experience of Dr Sharma but if you are nervous have you someone you can take with you? The first meeting in IVF is always a little nervewracking / exciting or a mixture of both because you are stepping on the IVF wheel. Make a list of questions that you might have or want to ask. If you aren't sure you can always post on here a list of proposed questions and we can fill in anything we think you are missing if that would help? 
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66631.0 
this might help you
good luck


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

I completely echo what Fraggles said and write a list of questions, bring a little notebook with you. It's easy to forget important questions in the heat of nerves etc. Good luck!


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

hi- have you also tried posting on the seacroft thread as well? im sure they will be welcoming as well even if there not single

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=292400.640

My experience is these things are never as bad as you think they will be!


----------

